# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Inhalatietherapie

## ademhalingskine

Waarom?
Soms wordt aan een patiënt een kortwerkende (4h) puf voorgeschreven welke hij bv 4x/dag moet nemen. Soms wordt een langwerkende (12h) voorgeschreven. 
Waarom schrijft de arts 4/dag een kortwerkende voor en niet een langwerkende?

----------


## beaenjan

Ik denk dat dit afhankelijk is van jouw probleem. Maar vraag het rustig an je arts, ik weet zeker dat je een antwoord krijgt.

----------

